# 15 Gallon Tall Planted Tank



## guppyguy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all. I am not on the forum a lot. But this is one of my planted tanks. 

Tank Specs:

Tank Size: 15 Gallon Tall
Lighting: Finnex Ray2 LED. 
Equipment: Dual sponge filter
Substrate: ADA Aqua Soil Malaya Soil and White Sand
C02: DIY
Ferts: Once a week I dose Seachem Liquid Fertilizers
Hardscape: Yamaya Stones, Ryuoh stones, Malaysian driftwood
Plants: Red Tiger Lotus, Green Tiger Lotus, Anubias Nana, Pearl Weed, Potamogeton Gayi, Narrow Leaf Java Fern, Buceplandra Brownie Red and Buceplandra Icarus Bell 
Fish: Blue Star Endlers, Habrosus Pygmy Corys, Amano Shrimp, Tracked Nerite Snails, Blue Axlerodi Rasboras, Gold Heterandria Formosa.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

the tank looks awesome so far. We will have to trade buce once its ready to split. Are you gonna incorporate the plants you got from me in this tank or another?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very beautiful tank
Plants look super healthy


----------



## guppyguy (Jan 19, 2014)

jimmyjam said:


> the tank looks awesome so far. We will have to trade buce once its ready to split. Are you gonna incorporate the plants you got from me in this tank or another?


Thank you. Buce trade could certainly happen in the future. The plants I bought from you were put into 2 different tanks. Crypts went to one and the java fern went to another.


----------



## guppyguy (Jan 19, 2014)

Bullet said:


> Very beautiful tank
> Plants look super healthy


Thank you I really appreciate that.


----------

